# erven lucas bols



## Trying not to break it (Oct 8, 2005)

hi everyone, got this one because of color and shape.  embossed erven lucasbols,het lootsje, amsterdam.  seam goes over lip, there is also a seam around neck. i believe it hel alcohol of some sort. the base is strange, looks like little worms were crawling around. any information as to date or value would be appreciated. thanks for looking,  rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 8, 2005)

base, it's 7 3/8" tall, 2 1/4" across base.


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 9, 2005)

RHONA...found two references on one site...No values though...[&:]

 http://www.antiquebottles.co.za/Pages/Categories/StoneGins.htm

 On the 2nd link look at the bottle in the 4th row left side...Looks like yours.

 http://www.antiquebottles.co.za/Pages/Categories/GlassGeneralSection.htm


----------



## IRISH (Oct 10, 2005)

They where a huge and very populer gin maker, I've never seen a bottle like your one out of the bottles they used though [] , nice.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 11, 2005)

hi whiskeyman & irish, thanks for the link whiskeyman, that was the bottle. i sent an email to a site called  van de verzamelaars club, they collect erven lucas bols bottles, and they had a interesting history of the co. the one word means "the little shed".  i hope to get more information on this bottle.  thanks again,  rhona


----------

